# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn giá với cách test giúp!

## son_heinz

Vô tình phát hiện ông bán đồ điện cũ có mấy bộ như thế này. Em đoán là nó sử dụng trong CNC nhưng không biết test nó ntn, em cắm điện thử thì nó quay mấy vòng rồi dừng.
Em lên đây nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp cách chạy thử nó, với cả trả bác ấy bao nhiêu tiền là hợp lí ạ.

Cảm ơn các bác!
P/S: Có 5 em thì đều bị vỡ đít mất, cái đó có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ

----------


## anhxco

Giá ve chai thì cứ lôi về rồi tính bác!

----------


## Diyodira

Chạy được nhờ đít đó bạn, vở đít thì mua làm gì, chỉ ngồi chồm hổm 1 chổ vô dụng.

----------


## anhxco

Em nhìn qua thì cái đít chỉ vỡ cái võ à, mấy thứ khác thấy còn nguyên vẹn mà/

----------


## conga

Không cái đít nó bằng nhựa vẫn nguyên vẹn board thì không sao. Con động cơ này đi kèm encoder, bác cứ lôi về ngâm cứu, bác nói ve chai thì cứ tính theo $/kg mà quất.

----------


## anhxco

banj không chụp cái mã motor cho dễ tra, cơ bản e nghi con này 3 phase nhưng không rõ là step hay Brushless. Ông thợ điện hô bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Vô tình phát hiện ông bán đồ điện cũ có mấy bộ như thế này. Em đoán là nó sử dụng trong CNC nhưng không biết test nó ntn, em cắm điện thử thì nó quay mấy vòng rồi dừng.
> Em lên đây nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp cách chạy thử nó, với cả trả bác ấy bao nhiêu tiền là hợp lí ạ.
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!
> P/S: Có 5 em thì đều bị vỡ đít mất, cái đó có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ


em đoán là motor của máy may công nghiệp/ tbi may măc  dời mới ah


http://www.qrbiz.com/product/1475421...-DC-motor.html

----------


## son_heinz

> Em nhìn qua thì cái đít chỉ vỡ cái võ à, mấy thứ khác thấy còn nguyên vẹn mà/


Vâng  nó chỉ vỡ cái vỏ nhựa
Còn phần mạch với cái đĩa thì không sao a.
Muốn tets nhanh nó thì cần có gì a?

----------


## son_heinz

> Không cái đít nó bằng nhựa vẫn nguyên vẹn board thì không sao. Con động cơ này đi kèm encoder, bác cứ lôi về ngâm cứu, bác nói ve chai thì cứ tính theo $/kg mà quất.


Bác ơi đồ cũ nhưng nó bán giá không ve chai bác ạ, nó đòi tận 400k/bộ chắc chỉ nặng hơn cân

----------


## anhxco

Nang ơn cân chắc đồ nhỏ rồi, đắt quá đừng mua, cần hàng thì lên đy mhiều bác bán gí cả phải chăng lắm à

----------


## son_heinz

@Nhatson
 Em nghĩ nó không thích hợp cho máy may anh a. Vì nó nhỏ xíu à, chỉ cỡ 10-12cm thôi lại có encoder. Thêm nữa dây nối từ bo ĐK sang động cơ chỉ dài cỡ 20cm sẽ không tiện gắn vào máy may.
Trên cái bo ĐK em tháy nó ghi Powermax - HDVB 07032-REV B2 mà em google không thấy thông tin gì về nó cả
Giờ xem lại ảnh em mới để ý, bo nó ghi có 94V mà em cắm 220 vào mà nó không sao. Động cơ quay rồi dừng luôn, đèn báo chuyển từ trạng thái xanh sang đỏ, Rút ra đợi đèn báo tắt rồi rồi cắm lại thì động cơ lại quay rồi dừng luộn
P/S Nhưng nó gắn liền cái Puley nhìn giống hình anh đưa thật

----------


## son_heinz

> Nang ơn cân chắc đồ nhỏ rồi, đắt quá đừng mua, cần hàng thì lên đy mhiều bác bán gí cả phải chăng lắm à


Vâng em có ý định tích đồ dần cho 1 con mini maf
400k/bộ nếu sử dụng được thì là rẻ, 1 bộ có nguyên ĐK với động cơ cỡ 10-12cm có encoder điện áp trên bo ghi 94V. Không biết nó tháo từ máy gì nhưng có 5 bộ y chang
Em không biết nhiều về món này nên đang lăn tăn sợ nó không sử dụng đươc. 
Nếu nó dúng là đồ dùng ĐK cho CNC thì cong suất cũng khá lớn chứ không nhor đâu ạ

----------


## anhxco

Thiệt mình chưa thấy chuẩn điện áp 94V nào, nếu nó ghi 94v-0(-1) thì không phải cho điện áp, đấy là 1 tiêu chuẩn an toàn của PCB mà thôi. Thường thì mình thấy mấy động cơ điều khiển như step hay servo đều cấp tín hiệu mới chạy, trừ mode test, Nếu đã cắm điện=> chạy=> báo lỗi thì chắc cũng có vân đề, giá quá cao không nên mua, còn vẫn tiếc thì cứ xách về 1 con nghiên cứu rồi tính tiếp.

----------


## solero

Bọn này là hàng thanh lý trong nhà máy ra. Mà hàng này thường lỗi thì mới thanh lý. Theo quy trình phải hủy trước khi thanh lý nên nó lấy búa nó phang cho vài phát. 
Món này rẻ thì mua về ngâm cứu. Đắt thì next thôi bác ạ.

----------


## ít nói

> Bọn này là hàng thanh lý trong nhà máy ra. Mà hàng này thường lỗi thì mới thanh lý. Theo quy trình phải hủy trước khi thanh lý nên nó lấy búa nó phang cho vài phát. 
> Món này rẻ thì mua về ngâm cứu. Đắt thì next thôi bác ạ.


mua thanh lý ko  2 driver của ít nói nè .mạch mới láng chết ko rõ lý do :3

----------


## conga

> mua thanh lý ko  2 driver của ít nói nè .mạch mới láng chết ko rõ lý do :3


Em lậy cụ ^ :Smile: ^ ^ :Smile: ^ ^ :Smile: ^

----------


## ít nói

> Em lậy cụ ^^ ^^ ^^


lý do ?????

----------


## Nam CNC

loại này là AC servo máy may đời mới , đúng như chú "mút kem" nói , nó hư rồi mới đi ra đường bể đít , chắc chắn 99% bị lỗi.... còn vấn đề lớn là bác biết sửa lỗi hay không thôi , còn không mua về rã linh kiện chắc cũng hoà vốn nếu em nó hư hỏng.

----------


## conga

> lý do ?????


Đến cụ còn ko biết lý do tại sao em nó đi, mà cụ còn bẩu thanh ní...em chả lậy. hè hè

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhìn mạch đoán đại con này mà Mitsuba 500w. 200ppr, 5000rpm. Motor dễ điều khiển, giá 400 thì mua về nghiên cứu khoa học được. Ngâm xong bán lại 200k  : :Big Grin:

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## son_heinz

Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ, bỏ qua nó thôi

Nhân tiện bác nào có cái bộ áo ER11 -trục 8 để em 1 bộ với ạ

----------

